# really dry skin



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Ryder has been having some dry skin issues bad to the point of flaking. I know he needs a bath, and that we are doing this weekend. I hope. He hates water. He eats purina dog chow. We might be looking at changing his food. But is there anything else i can do? I am going to use an oatmeal shampoo or my aveeno on him when he gets his bath...Any other suggestions?


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

fish oil supplements and vit e


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Seconding suzyE, fish oil, peanut oil (has vitamin E in it), or flax oil can really help with the coat. (as well as the vitamin E) You may want to look into a higher quality food- some dogs can't handle the fillers that brands like purina use in their food. I've found that finding a food that does not have fillers like corn, wheat, by products, etc. has been essential to Riley's health! 

Could be an allergy, as well- environmental or food allergy.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

we started yesterday by putting peanut oil on his food, we put 1 teaspoon on it. Is that enough or too much


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I buy fish oil at CVS and give him 2 1200mg capsules twice a day and it got rid of his dry skin. Dozer had horrible dry skin and dandruff b/c we heat the house with a pellet stove which is very dry. I started taking them also...


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DozerI buy fish oil at CVS and give him 2 1200mg capsules twice a day and it got rid of his dry skin. .


I also buy fish oil from CVS and just throw two capsules in with her morning kibble.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Did you ever see when CVS is have a sale, you can get 120 capsules for $9 and also get one FREE!!! With the CVS card though.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

great guys...thanks.. I just bought a bag of purina one, lamb & rice. Large breed. I hope that will also make a differnce. I know it will take time.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

What were you feeding before that you would switch to Purina? I do not think it will make a difference with his skin. In the first ingredients it lists by-products, corn gluten, corn and rice.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

we were feeding regular dog chow, but i thought this woudl be different.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DozerDid you ever see when CVS is have a sale, you can get 120 capsules for $9 and also get one FREE!!! With the CVS card though.


Um, NO! Man, I need to swing in there more often!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

the dog food won't do it, you need supplements.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

okay....I am going to go to cvs and at least price them


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Missing link also works wonders but a bit of flax seed oil capsules - often on sale at the grocery store with a two for one deal, too - works really well.
You might want to take a look at the Whole Dog Journal's list of dog foods to find something available near you that's going to be a better product than what Purina puts out. If you can't find one near, Drs. Foster & Smith has a good quality kibble that you can order to have delivered - if you do the Pampered Pet auto ship program the shipping charges are pretty reasonable, too. Plus the food isn't that expensive for good quality food.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would change foods, maybe try Pinnacle or one of the better foods.
you can add omega oils, salmon oil, or you can use powdered supplements for health and skin, like Nupro, missing link, or canine complete, all of these would address the skin and overall health. i think the powders are more complete., if you are looking for over all health. there are alot of reasons for dry skin, so to address most of this i would use a powdered supplement.

debbie


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

While omega oils and other supplements can help, I would start by switching to a higher quality food. See how that works for a month or so and see if you even need to add supplements. =)


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Personally, while Purina One is a step up from dog chow, instead of adding supplements, I would find a better food -- one with no corn, no sorghum, and no by-products.

Careful of too much oil -- some dogs are sensitive to it.


----------

